# Consider Size when buying motorcycle luggage



## ikaroki (Feb 28, 2013)

Having the knowledge of what luggage is ideal for your motorcycle has as many variations as the categories themselves. I need some advice of whether the size of the luggage in proportion to the bike you own is an important factor to consider when shopping for luggage


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

ikaroki said:


> Having the knowledge of what luggage is ideal for your motorcycle has as many variations as the categories themselves. I need some advice of *whether the size of the luggage in proportion to the bike you own is an important factor *to consider when shopping for luggage


Yes, it is an important factor. There are other important factors. What is the bike you want to get luggage for?


----------

